# All The Aires In France 3rd edition



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have all the Aires in France 2nd edition, does anyone know if its worth getting the 3rd edition?

Or is there another alternative in english?


Richard...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Richard

We found the 3rd edition easier to use (the maps at the front are better), and obviously it's more up to date. There are a number of listed aires that have CLOSED written across them in the book.

I think we used getting on for 40 aires from the book this spring, and didn't find any problems (wrong GPS, closed aires, etc).

It depends on how much you intend to use it, but we're glad we bought it just before we set off.

Gerald


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Depends on how much you use it.

2nd edition has 1600 sites with 1300 of them inspected.

3rd edition has 2100 sites inspected, photographed and evaluated ( it says on the cover ) personaly I think 3rd edition is better.

Happy travels Sid


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Hi Richard,
Another vote here for the 3rd edition


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

When are you going Richard? You can borrow ours if you want if not going same time as us saves buying one!


Greenie


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the very kind offer Greenie, we are going from July 27th to August 14th.

I guess the problem would be getting and returning it if, as you normally go when we come back?

Wheres ya been, not seen you for a long time  



Richard...


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*3rd edition*

Yes, it is. Very good for the price.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*3RD EDITION*

WELL IM A BIT DIFFERENT I THINK THE 2ND EDITION IS EASYER TO USE BUT THE NEW ONE HAS LPG STATIONS ASWELL WHICH IS USEFULL


----------

